# Eclipse-CDT



## graudeejs (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I wrote port for eclipse eclipse-cdt 6.0.2
I want to start learning eclipse 

can anyone with more eclipse knowledge test if debugger is working with this port
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/java/eclipse-cdt/

to clone it

```
# cd /usr/ports/java
# mv eclipse-cdt eclipse-cdt.bak
# git clone http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/java/eclipse-cdt/
```

installing is as usual
P.S.
No build required


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 17, 2010)

It works


----------

